# Helpp please!!



## -mr. tuff (Mar 14, 2006)

Well, I know i'm a bit young, but i'm turning 15 this summer. I've been interested in training for a good year now.
My inspiration for gaining muscle is because I play hockey, and home to make it big sometime. ( wich needs muscle  )
I play Hockey, Soccer, and I will be boxing soon.
I take Whey Protein, and work out. My problem is im too lazy.

I maybe work out 2 times a week. ( wich is mostly only curling 2 20lbs dumbells, then some small other excercises working my shoulders, and abs ) but i'm not consistant with my protein powder.
Also, my house dosnt carry alot of food, so I usually only eat breakfast and supper ( i dont bring a lunch to school , usually, cause once again, im too lazy to make a lunch. But when I do bring a lunch, its usually 2 ham/turkey sandwiches with mayo on brown bread ) and breakfast is usually 2 frozen pancakes.


I weigh 165 pounds, and im 5'9. I have no fat on me ( Because I rarely eat, and play about 6 hours of hockey a week, and a good 3 hours of competative soccer ) but I have no detailed muscle that I can really notice.

It use to be hard for me to lift 15lbs last year, but now it's easy for me to do 20lbs. ( curls )

Any of you have ideas that could beat my lazyness? Thanks for the help!!

Edit: My dad agreed to buy me any food I want, aslong as I eat it. I want to eat tuna, but I dont like it, but if you guys recommend it, I will surely try to eat it.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2006)

-mr. tuff welcome to IM!


----------



## ironman512 (Mar 14, 2006)

ahahahhahahahahah he got a problem n we say welcome, ahahhahaha


----------



## TBAR (Mar 15, 2006)

5'9" 165 at age 14?  Damn, that sounds pretty big for your age?

Anyhow, I played soccer in high school, and I know from experience that you don't want to get too big for that sport.  For hockey, I have no clue what to tell you, but for soccer all you need to do is legs, and it sounds like you don't do them at all.  I personally wouldn't suggest lifting too much because of your age, but if you are going to lift, do legs.  Do lightweight for 15-20 reps.  I also wouldn't suggest more than 3 sets of each lift + your warm up.
As far as eating goes, you have to eat.....  I don't really think you need the protein yet, but if you insist, at least take a shake for lunch if you don't take anything at all.  If you don't like tuna, take chicken breast.  It tastes alot better, and it doesn't take long to make.  

As for lazyness, there's some awesome advice on this site, but none of us can make you eat and lift.  That's all up to you.  Make your food and everything else you need the night before.

Hope this helps and welcome to IM!


----------



## -mr. tuff (Mar 16, 2006)

Nice post, but why do you think I dont need protein yet?

( and my workout is for hockey )


----------



## TBAR (Mar 16, 2006)

Maybe see what some of the other guys on here say, I just wouldn't think you need to spend too much money on protein because at your age you'll grow fairly quick no matter what you eat, especially if you're lifting, and getting all the physical activity with the sports you're in.  I'm not saying to eat pizza everyday, but I wouldn't worry about 250g's of protein per day either.

Can't help you with the hockey workout!


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Mar 16, 2006)

ironman512 said:
			
		

> ahahahhahahahahah he got a problem n we say welcome, ahahhahaha


it IS a welcome thread...


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Mar 16, 2006)

your own mind is what's going to beat your laziness. no one can MAKE you be less lazy excpet for you. you have to want it bad enough. you're obviously not eating enough and your training is off balance. check out the training and diet forums...read, search and ask questions. best of luck.

welcom to IM .


----------



## -mr. tuff (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome  
I guess I have to find something inside me that really wants it bad enough.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 17, 2006)

_Welcome to IM_


----------



## GFR (Mar 17, 2006)

-mr. tuff said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome
> I guess I have to find something inside me that really wants it bad enough.


Simple...when you get into the boxing ring you will find a reason really quick to be in top shape..


Welcome to IM


----------



## KONAN (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi there fella! I think that some of the other guys give good advices. You are still young and still developing (muscle wise)...I think that protein is still impotant in your diet but I dont advise to go overboard with the stuff! Protein shakes are a substitute for those who hate to cook or prepare food. Try to stick with a healthy all round diet...White meats, steamed veg, boiled potatoes...etc...Keep training...you'll find the more you train with the exercises you are performing you will become stronger and therefore add more weight and become bigger.....

T-Max


----------



## ant is lifting (Mar 21, 2006)

-mr. tuff said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome
> I guess I have to find something inside me that really wants it bad enough.






girls like bigger dudes....



p.s. welcome...


----------



## -mr. tuff (Mar 21, 2006)

ant is lifting said:
			
		

> girls like bigger dudes....
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. welcome...


haha, ill keep that in mind 
*starts training hard for 10 hours straight*

What about cardio? what type of cardio, and how long/how many days per week should i be doing this?And what will cardio really help?

And 1 other question, i've looked online, and they say fat burning pills are a load of crap, and they dont really work. True or false?


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Mar 21, 2006)

-mr. tuff said:
			
		

> What about cardio? what type of cardio, and how long/how many days per week should i be doing this?And what will cardio really help?
> 
> And 1 other question, i've looked online, and they say fat burning pills are a load of crap, and they dont really work. True or false?


since you say you have little fat on you, the cardio isn't necessary, especially with the soccer you're playing. that's enough cardio in my opinion.

i vote NO on the thermogenics (fat burning pills). #1) they're a load of crap for the most part and #2) you're 15, no need to tamper with stuff like this at that age...or ever for that matter.

what you need to focus on is lifting heavy. you mention that muscle definition is where you're lacking. well, in order to build muscle...you need heavy weight. start there and check out the training forum. lots of stickies with great information to get you started.


----------



## MyK (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome to IM!


----------

